
Overclocking Cooling with Transformer Oil - johncole
https://hackaday.com/2018/11/15/measuring-the-cooling-effect-of-transformer-oil/
======
CathyWest
One of the comments mention deionized water. That's something I've been
wanting to experiment with, to see if you can realistically keep water
dielectric over time as an immersion cooling medium.

Given that commercial applications would rather stick to the super-expensive
Fluorinert I suspect it's a pretty hard problem to solve.

